
MentalHealthError: Three Years Later (Kenneth Reitz) - kenneth_reitz
https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/mentalhealtherror-three-years-later
======
voroninman
Thanks for sharing this. I am pretty sure it's important boost of support for
people who are fighting through shady days.

